# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ανατολική Αττική

## Ad-Hoc

Protinw na ginei ena meeting to savato mesimeri i apogeyma.Blepw oti anatolika ayksanontai ta nodes sto nodedb  ::  

Perimenw protaseis gia to pou na ginei to meeting.

----------


## spinspan

einai kati paidia apo rafhna kai peri3...
ri3e mia matia kai peite kai se mena

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Tha parakalousa osoi endiafereste gia meeting ayrio i na kanete post edw i na mou steilete PM gia na kserw.Tha protimousa an ginei meeting na ginei Agia Paraskeyi na eimaste kai aneta  ::  Ti lete?

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Mias kai ematha oti eksoplizetai kai i Rafina, sabatokyriako etoimazetai meeting kai test links  ::

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά εγώ μέσα απλά να είναι απόγευμα κατά προτίμηση (17:00) και μετά ίσως να κάνουμε και δοκιμές (αν ναι τότε καλύτερα πρωί)  ::

----------


## harisk

CAPVAR θα κανουμε κανα link με Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ;

Εδω εχουμε κάνει θαύματα (σχεδόν) με τα παιδιά από ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟ,ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ και Κερατσίνι με το node 621. Ξεκινάμε να υλοποίησουμε τουλάχιστον τα πρώτα δυο

Ένα link με Αιγάλεο θα επεκτύνει το BB σχεδόν μέχρι την παραλία... άντε και καλή Αίγινα  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Capvar nai...meta tis 5.Pisteyw oti oloi mporoune.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Mias kai o dti eixe tin idea na kanoune meeting se dhmarxeio protinw kai egw na ginei kapws etsi.Px sto dhmarxeio tis Rafinas i Pallinis i Geraka.Tha parakalousa osoi menoune se aytes tis perioxes na mathoun perissoteres plirofories diladi gia to an yparxei aithousa pou tha mporousame na synantithoume,an to epitrepoun kai ta sxetika.Pisteyw oti einai poly kalyteri i lysi ayti anti tis kafeterias gia na min yparxei fasaria kai ta sxetika.

Tha parakalousa na kanoune post osoi endiaferontai gia na kseroume to plithos.

----------


## manuel

Καλή ιδέα για το Σάββατο κι εγώ μέσα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Yparxei katholou endiaferon apo Glyka nera,Paiania kai Ntrafi?

Apo Rafina,Geraka kai Nea Makri yparxei endiaferon apoti blepw.

Manuel mporeis na rwtiseis esy sto dhmarxeio tou Geraka?

Simera tha rwtisw egw sto dhmarxeio tis Rafinas gia to an yparxei periptwsi na ginei ekei to meeting...alliws mporei na ginei stin kafeteria tis kallitexnoupolis pou einai isixa.

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά διαβάστε το thread για το meeting Αγ. Παρασκευής κλπ οργανώνουν και αυτοί αύριο... αμα είναι πάμε μαζί τους να δούμε τι γίνετε... Αυτοί είναι που θα μας συνδέσουν με το awmn πιστεύω είναι ευκαιρία μιας και συνέπεσαν τα meeting μας....
Θα κάνω ότι τηλέφωνα μπορώ γιατί ουσιαστικά είναι αλλαγή της τελευταίας στιγμής αλλά και όποιος το διαβάσει και έχει τηλέφωνα ενδιαφερομένων ας τους πάρει....
{Γκαντεμιά έχω ξεχάσει το κιν στο άλλο αυτοκίνητο και θα το έχω μετά τις 7 οπότε χάνουμε χρόνο  ::  }

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Capvar ayto skeftomouna kai egw kai mallon etsi tha ginei.Opote kai egw mesa kai tha eidopoiisw kai epeisis ton manuel kai spinspan.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Kai apo Rafina

----------


## vmeli

Και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## manuel

Κι εγώ μέσα

----------


## mobilityworld

Endeiaferon uparxei kai apo nea makri pedia texnognosia den uparxei, exo allo ena filaraki sthn makri pou psaxnete kai eimaste diatethimenh na kanoume oti prepei thanks....

an einai kapoios konta sthn makrh kai mporei na mou dosei kapoia infos parakaloas me vrei sto 6978998494
h sto mobilityworld.tk

----------


## wiresounds

Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις μόνο με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες τα Ελληνικά για να σε καταλαβαίνουμε.

----------


## mobilityworld

οκ χιλια συγνωμη...
λοιπον πως θα μπορεσω να ερθω σε επαφη με τον admin του spinspan?, αυτο το NODE ειναι στην περιοχη μου...

----------


## wiresounds

Δοκίμασες να στήλεις email σ' αυτό το node στην nodedb ;

----------


## mobilityworld

ναι αλλα δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντηση ακομα... βεβαια ειναι ννωρις ακομα....

----------


## dti

Χμμμ... νομίζω οτι κάποιος είχε γράψει οτι ο spinspan είναι φαντάρος, οπότε ίσως δεν πρόκειται να σου απαντήσει σύντομα.

----------


## svizi

Δεν κανονίζουμε μια συνάντηση λίγο πιο οργανωμένα αυτή την φορά να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με την περιοχή μας ;
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συνατηθούμε να γράψουν για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε !

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Svizi εξοπλισμό έχεις?

Έχεις μιλήσει με κανέναν κοντά σου για να δεις εάν έχετε οπτική επαφή και να αρχίσετε να κάνετε δοκιμές?

Στην nodeDB το nickname svizi λέει Νέα Σμύρνη και gathering επί 207 ημέρες. Δικό σου είναι? Πού είσαι εσύ ακριβώς?

----------


## viper2003

kai stin paiania yparxei endiaferon!!!!!!!
alla  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Viper2003 η ίδια ερώτηση που έκανα πιο πάνω ισχύει και για σένα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Απορώ γιατί τόσο κοντινοί κόμβοι σε τέτοια περιοχή και έιναι όλοι σε gathering και interesting?

----------


## viper2003

ακομα κεραια ψαχνω!!  ::   ::  
βρισκω απο 100 ευρω και πανω  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Κοίτα που και που την ενότητα "χορηγίες" και "ομαδικές παραγγελίες"

δες LAMOS

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω ή ακούω την λέξη "ψάχνω"  ::

----------


## papashark

> ακομα κεραια ψαχνω!!   
> βρισκω απο 100 ευρω και πανω


Τι κεραία ψάχνεις και δεν βρίσκεις ?

Για τι πράγμα την θες ?

Οι καλές κεραίες σήμερα έχουν από 50 ευρώ για 24db.....

----------


## svizi

Εξοπλισμός παίζει....
Μια Cisco 352 , μια Netgear 311 nar και πάω για feeder , πιάτο.
Το node μου είναι στην Ν.Σμύρνη γιατί από εκεί θ αμπορούσα να έχω πρόσβαση...
Το node moy στην Πεντέλη δεν το έχω βάλει γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ το στίγμα .
Χρειάζομαι Gps!

----------


## viper2003

> Τι κεραία ψάχνεις και δεν βρίσκεις ? 
> Για τι πράγμα την θες ?


θελω κεραια μηπως και μπορεσω και συνδεθω !!
απο οτι φαινεται μονο μεσω παλληνης αν συνδεθω!!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τι κεραία ψάχνεις και δεν βρίσκεις ? 
> Για τι πράγμα την θες ?
> 
> 
> θελω κεραια μηπως και μπορεσω και συνδεθω !!
> απο οτι φαινεται μονο μεσω παλληνης αν συνδεθω!!


Έτσι δεν θα πας μπροστά.

'Οταν όλοι μιλάμε για πάρα πολύ καλές κεραίες με κόστος κάτω από 50 ευρώ (μέχρι πρώτινος, τώρα πάει πέθανε η τόσο φθηνή τίμή), και εσύ δεν μπορείς να βρεις με κάτω από 100 ευρώ, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Δες ποια είναι τα πιο δημοφιλείς θέματα, και τι αγοράζει ο κόσμος σε αυτά, τότε θα καταλάβεις καταρχάς τι κεραία θες, και δεύτερον πόσο θα σου στοιχήσει η κεραία αυτή.

----------


## Capvar

Και αντι κεραίας μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις πιάτο με cantenna για 20-27db με 20-40€ κόστος.

Στην περιοχή του awmn_279 έχουν προστεθεί δύο κόμβοι... e-DJay και Paiania αν τα γράφω σωστά... οι συγκεκριμένοι καλύπτονται 100% από το AP μου, οπότε καλό είναι να πάρουν εξοπλισμό και να οργανωθούν...

----------


## viper2003

αμα εισαι πισω απο τον ελαιωνα μαλλον δεν θα σε βλεπω!!  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Νομίζω οτι έχει γεμίσει απο κόκκινες και μπλε κουκίδες η nodeDB στην μεριά της Ανατολικής Αττικής.Θα ήθελα να τονίσω οτι όποιος έχει εξοπλισμό και απλά περιμένει ή ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει βοήθεια μπορεί το πει σε αυτό το topic.  ::

----------


## fulljazz

Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό έχει στηθεί ένα AP στην παραλία της Ραφήνας περιοχή Μαρίκες με ESSID awmn_427. Παρακαλείται όποιος κάνει scan και το πετύχει να κάνει post εδώ. Signal περιμένω να πάμε για κανένα καφεδάκι να τα πούμε!!

----------


## svizi

Βούληση και εξοπλισμός εδώ υπάρχει. Καμμιά κίνηση δεν βλέπω. Γιατί δεν συναντίομαστε κάπου να τα πούμε αυτή την φορά να πάμε όλοι ( συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού ΄);

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Fulljazz apo Tetarti sto Pikermi...stin kainouria kafeteria  ::

----------


## svizi

Ok όποτε θέλετε να μαζευτούμε γιατί αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτε.

----------


## vtec

Geia sas...
opos fainete parapanw eimai newfish kai exw polles polles erwtisis.Menw katw ilioupoli...kai thelw na mpo sto a.w.m.n. .To thema einai oti den kserw eksoplismo ktl ktl...tha hthela an mporei kapoios ths geitonias na epikoinwnisei mazi mou na me bohthisei ...kernaw kai KAFE...  ::  thanks prokatabolika...

----------


## fulljazz

ΟΚ κανονίζουμε λοιπόν από Τετάρτη. Στείλε pm για την ώρα και το μέρος.

----------


## pikermi

ti lete gia pempti apogeyma sto pikermi?
gia na prolaboume na kanoume kai kamia douleia

***Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, είναι κανόνας του forum και σαφώς καλύτερα για όλους***
_edited by jabarlee_

----------


## vtec

Περιμένω π.μ. με οποιον θέλει για να μπεί και ένα νεο μέλος ενεργά στην παρέα...  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Vtec, σου ήρθαν κάποιες οδηγείες με την εγγραφή σου, δεν τους ρίχνεις μια ματιά ?

----------


## Thanosch

Ax βρε καρχαροπαπα!! papashark =  ::  


66..6 .... 6666 ..... 6666 ούστ 

ούστ!!!!! 


Αχ αυτη η δοξασμένη γυναίκα ευτυχώς δεν σε γνώρισε!!!  ::   ::  

Θα έκανε πτυχιακή πάνω σου!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Όμολογώ ότι δεν το κατάλαβα το αστείο, αλλά έαν η κοπέλα ήθελε να κάνει την πτυχιακή της επάνω μου, εσύ θα της κόψεις την καριέρα ?  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Vtec θα σε παρακαλούσα πρώτα να διάβαζες κάθε είδους documentation που υπάρχει στο site και ύστερα να έβρισκες άτομα κοντά στην Ηλιούπολη (και όχι στο Πικέρμι που είναι στην άλλη άκρη  ::  ) ώστε να μπορούσες να κάνεις κάποιο link και εσύ σιγά σιγά.
Επίσης διοργανώνονται meetings νέων μελών (16/02/04 το επόμενο) που μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και να μάθεις αρκετά  ::

----------


## pikermi

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο vtec λέει ότι θέλει κόμβο να φτιάξει και στην Πεντέλη, οπότε μπορεί να ανήκει σε εμάς. Εξάλλου και εσύ signal στη Πεντέλη είσαι στα χαρτιά και ας απέχεις 10 ΚΜ από την πλατεία της Πεντέλης. Και κάτι έχει από εξοπλισμό. Σκέψου να εννοεί Καλλιθέα Πεντέλης. Γιατί όχι μόνο θα βολεύει για πιθανή έξοδο, αλλά μόνο από εδώ θα μπορεί να δει για αρχή τουλάχιστον, αν βλέπει κάπου.

----------


## papashark

> Menw katw ilioupoli...


Εάν είχε ακολουθήσει τις οδηγείες, πέραν του ότι θα έγραφε με ελληνικά (κάτι που δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαίο), θα είχε γραφτεί και στην nodedb.

Από εκεί θα βλέπατε ότι έχει ή δεν έχει σχέσει με την περιοχή σας, και θα την παραπέμπατε ανάλογα. 

Οι δε moderators, θα έπερναν το μήνυμα της και θα το μετακόμιζαν στις ερωτήσεις με τίτλο "νεα, αναζητεί ΑΡ για γνωριμία στην Ηλιούπολη", και όλα θα έπερναν τον δρόμο τους, και δεν θα γράφαμε 10 μηνύματα για το που είναι και τι κάνει, αν θα έπρεπε να το κάνει, καθώς και τις συνήθεις φλυαρείες του papashark ή περί papashark.

Φιλικά
Πάνος

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το παιδί αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι βρέθηκε σε άσχετο topic...επίσης δεν κανόνισε κανείς meeting για να λυθούνε απορίες.
Νομίζω οτι σωστά απάντησα πιο πάνω  ::

----------


## papashark

> Νομίζω οτι σωστά απάντησα πιο πάνω


Εσύ σωστά απάντησες, τα υπόλοιπα απλά είναι θέατρο του παραλόγου....

----------


## dti

Απ' ότι παρατήρησα στη nodedb αποτυπώθηκε το link του silencer με τον κόμβο pikermi. Ετσι απ' οτι φαίνεται μαζί με το link του signal με τον pikermi αρχίζει να κινείται σιγά-σιγά η περιοχή της Ανατολικής Αττικής.
Αντε και σύντομα να βγείτε προς το υπόλοιπο awmn!

----------


## Capvar

Άντε να δούμε και από Παιανία - Γλυκά Νερά καμιά κίνηση  ::  
Βασικά ακόμα δεν έχουμε συγκεντρώσει την κρίσιμη μάζα... αλλά που θα πάει... σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε

----------


## }{ulK

*Pallini - Kantza - Glika Nera SOS!*
re pedia.... den ginete na mazeftoume oloi mazi kapia stigmi kai na organouthoume  ::  kati prepei na ginei kai se afti tin perioxi  :: 
kanonizoume kana meeting ?  ::

----------


## papashark

Φίλε μου, θερμή παράκληση να μην γράφεις με greeklish, αντιβαίνουν στους κανόνες χρήσεις του forum.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Γειά σου }{ulk...

Έχεις γνωστούς σε αυτές τις περιοχές? Άρχισε να στέλνεις e-mail σε άτομα αυτών των περιοχών (μέσο της nodedb) κάνε και κανένα post περί meeting και θεού θέλοντος ίσως γίνει κάτι  ::

----------


## G5dim

ενδιαφερομαι για να κανουμε τιποτα στη παιανια αλλα γυρω στα τελη μαιου. οσοι ειναι απο παιανια μπορουν να μου στειλουν στο [email protected] και να κανονισουμε για αγορες εξοπλισμου και στησιματος του.

----------


## jabarlee

πριν από αυτό όμως, θα πρέπει και εσύ να έχεις καταχωρήσει το σήμα σου στην NodeDb, ώστε να βλέπουν όλοι που είσαι...

----------


## }{ulK

exo kataxorisei to sima mou me onoma "BaNgBaNg"

----------


## papashark

> exo kataxorisei to sima mou me onoma "BaNgBaNg"


Νο greeklish πλείζ

----------


## Capvar

Αύριο 11:50 στην Τράπεζα Πειραιώς ραντεβού και μετά θα πάμε κάπου αλλού, έχουμε οργανώσει ένα meeting για την περιοχή του Κορωπίου. Μπορεί να έρθει όποιος θέλει... Θα κάνουμε μια μινι ενημέρωση για wifi και θα συζητήσουμε προοπτικές σύνδεσης με το υπόλοιπο AWMN. Πιστεύω ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι κάτοικοι του Κορωπίου πρέπει να έρθουν...
Συγνώμη για το express της συνάντησης αλλά φεύγω τη Δευτέρα και θα πάει μακριά μετά... ελπίζω όταν γυρίσω να βρω κανένα στημένο ΑΡ  ::

----------


## tanaka

Μετά θα πάμε στο Η2Ο που είναι στον πεζόδρομο. Όσοι δεν ξέρουν να έρθουν μπορούν να μου στείλουν PM να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## racer

Να υπενθυμίσω στο φίλο capvar οτι τα Φέουδο Βριλήσσων θα χαρεί να σας φιλοξενίσει στις ταράτσες του με πολλές εναλακτηκές και απο μερικά αρκετά ψηλά σημεία  ::

----------


## Capvar

Στοιχηματίζω ότι αν κάποτε συνδεθεί Ανατ. Αττική και awmn από τα Βριλλήσια θα γίνει... Βασικά πρέπει να οργανωθούμε ανατολικά για να συζητάμε για τα Βριλλήσια... 
Βρακί δεν έχει να φορέσει ο κώλος μας, θέλουμε και μηχανάκι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Ε καλά, απλά απο εδώ είμαστε έτημοι, και υπάρχει τεχνογνωσεία και πρόβλεψη για link αρκετά χιλιόμετρα (έτσι δέν είναι nikolas,hdkiller? :: )

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Πάντα  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Έχουμε φρακάρει στο Ντράφι...
Ή βρίσκουμε κάποιον κορυφή εκεί που να βλέπει ανατολικά και δυτικά ή φεύγουμε μέσο Παλλήνης->Γέρακα.
Μέσα στο Σ/Κ θα κανονιστεί meeting...

----------


## racer

Μήλα με τον Cirrus  ::

----------


## nvak

Ψάξτε να δείτε μήπως με βλέπει κανείς απο τα ψηλά της Παλλήνης και Ανθούσας. Βλέπω αρκετό μέρος απο κεί, αλλά επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία.  ::

----------


## dti

Γέρακα κι Ανθούσα βλέπει κι ο nvak (με τον οποίο δοκιμάζεται νέο bb link που φαίνεται να βγαίνει και με νόμιμη ισχύ  ::  ).

----------


## racer

Τα Βριλήσσια βλέπουνε τα πάντα ρε παιδιά, μέχρι και τη θάλασσα της λούτσας! Εμείς απλά περιμένουμε να οργανωθούνε οι ανατολητες!

----------


## ekklisis

Από πότε βλέπουμε τη θάλασσα της Λούτσας; Κι από ποιό σημείο; Απ' το παραθαλάσσιο εξοχικό μας;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekklisis

Τον Πειραιά πάντως νομίζω πως τον βλέπουμε άνετα  ::

----------


## racer

Απο τον Νικόλα φαίνετε

----------


## dti

Απ΄ότι είδα στη nodedb πριν από λίγο αποτυπώθηκε ένα ακόμη ενδιαφέρον link από τον SV1EOD στο Ντράφι προς τον Silencer στο Πικέρμι. Είναι in testing ακόμη, αλλά μακάρι να βγει τελικά.
Μετά, ο Nikolas θα είναι πλέον σε απόσταση βολής: 5,3 χλμ. τον χωρίζουν από τον SV1EOD, αλλά η nodedb δεν αφήνει περιθώρια αισιοδοξίας καθώς εμφανίζει βουνά ανάμεσά τους.

Ακόμη κι αν ο SV1EOD δεν βλέπει προς τον Nikolas υπάρχει πιθανότητα μέσω Παλλήνης που την έχει μπροστά του και Γέρακα μετά, να υπάρξει τελικά ένωση!

----------


## racer

Ο Nikolas 'βλέπει' το node pikermi (εάν δε κάνω λάθος), θα ήχε γίνει link αλλά χρειαζόμαστε μερικούς ταρζάν για να ανεβούνε στις ταράτσες ::

----------


## Silencer

Μαλλον λαθος κανεις.....  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ο Pikermi βλέπει μεχρι το Ντράφι και όχι πίσω από το Ντράφι.
Όσο για τον SV1EOD, βλέπει μέχρι κάποιο μέρος της Παλλήνης.  ::

----------


## dti

Στη nodedb φαίνεται οτι ο SV1EOD μπορεί να έχει οριακή οπτική επαφή με τον blik2 (#2054) στην Πεντέλη, στα 3,1 χλμ. . 
Ο blik2 εμφανίζεται να κάνει δοκιμές...
Τον blik2 πρέπει κατά πάσα πιθανότατα να τον βλέπει καθαρά ο nvak (#2315).

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Επίσης blik2 και με jchr node 199

----------


## nvak

Αν είναι να κάνετε κάποια στιγμή scan πέστε μου να έχω ανοικτή την omni.

----------


## svizi

Από Ντράφι μεριά κανονίζω αυτή τη στιγμή με τον SV1EOD που έχει Gps για να βρώ το στίγμα μου.
Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει , θέα πρός Ραφήνα - Αεροδρόμιο ( θα δώσω φωτογραφίες ) .

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Το Σ/Κ έρχεται, ο καιρός είναι καλός και νομίζω οτι πρέπει να κανονιστούνε δοκιμές με τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους. Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και όρεξη. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

4 άτομα μέχρι στιγμής παίζουμε κανονικά....

----------


## Capvar

Σκέφτομαι να οργανώσουμε ένα ακόμα meeting το Σ/Κ που έρχετε (με προτίμηση το Σάββατο). Θα έχω στήσει ένα iface από awmn_279 (Σπάροζα Παιανίας) προς Κορωπί. Θα χρειαστούμε ένα laptop (αν και μπορεί να βρω ένα αρχαίο) και μια καλή κεραία. Αν κάποιος από τους Κορωπιώτες έχει πάρει κεραία ή πιάτο/feeder (20+dB) χρησιμοποιούμε αυτά για scan, αλλιώς πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι. Avatar και tanaka οργανωθείτε  ::

----------


## tanaka

Καλή ιδέα Capvar! Λέγαμε εγώ και ο Avatar να πούμε αυτό το Σ/Κ αλλά τελικά κανένας δεν μπορούσε. Laptop έχω το δικό μου, αλλά για κεραία δεν υπάρχει κάτι. Την εβδομάδα αυτή (αν προλάβω, αυτό τον καιρό πνίγομαι) θα πάω να πάρω και την Netgear από την ομαδική για να στήσω ένα interface με μία omni. Βρέθηκε και ένα άτομο που πιστεύω ότι σε βλέπει. Συναντηθήκαμε μαζί του και φαίνεται ότι ενδιαφέρεται  ::  .

----------


## dti

> Καλή ιδέα Capvar! Λέγαμε εγώ και ο Avatar να πούμε αυτό το Σ/Κ αλλά τελικά κανένας δεν μπορούσε. Laptop έχω το δικό μου, αλλά για κεραία δεν υπάρχει κάτι. Την εβδομάδα αυτή (αν προλάβω, αυτό τον καιρό πνίγομαι) θα πάω να πάρω και την Netgear από την ομαδική για να στήσω ένα interface με μία omni. Βρέθηκε και ένα άτομο που πιστεύω ότι σε βλέπει. Συναντηθήκαμε μαζί του και φαίνεται ότι ενδιαφέρεται  .


Οταν θα έρθεις να παραλάβεις την netgear μπορώ να σου δανείσω μία κεραία για τις δοκιμές σας.

----------


## tanaka

> Οταν θα έρθεις να παραλάβεις την netgear μπορώ να σου δανείσω μία κεραία για τις δοκιμές σας.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ dti  ::   ::   ::  
Ελπίζω την τετάρτη να έρθω και να την πάρω.

----------


## Capvar

Καλύτερα δε γίνεται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Avatar

Και εγω προτιμω σαββατο, οποτε μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα προσπαθησω να βρω κι αλλους απο Κορωπι και κανονιζουμε για Σαβ/κο (καλυτερα Σαββατο οπως προειπα) να δουμε τι ψαρια θα πιασουμε.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Avatar τελικά οι 2 Netgear θα παραμείνουνε σε εμάς για τον Κόμβο της Κάτζας.

Στον κόμβο της Κάτζας λοιπόν θα μπει ένα PC σε Linux με 2 Netgear.Η μία θα λειτουργεί σαν AP για τους γύρω της περιοχής και η άλλη θα είναι P-t-P πιθανότατα με ncksm στον Γέρακα. Όσο για το θέμα κεραιών θα αγοραστεί πιθανότατα μία Grid Pacific Wireless στα 21 ή 24 dBi για το P-t-P με ncksm Γέρακα και σκέφτομαι μία Omni των 9 dBi για το AP.

Περιμένω αντιδράσεις και τυχών σχόλια  ::

----------


## BaNgBaNg

.....

μια και είναι το 3ο στα 4 μηνύματα του χρήστη που είναι γραμμένο στα Greeglish, παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις, σβήστηκε. Sorry, αλλά ο κανόνας είνια απλός και σαφής
_***edited by jabarlee***_

----------


## ncksm

Μετά από αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες για κατασκευή cantenna  ::  μάλλον θα προχωρήσω σε αγορά κεραίας. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι?

Υ.Γ: Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον SV1EOD για την προσφορά του να με βοηθήσει να δούμε τι φταίει με την Cantenna  ::

----------


## dti

Δεδομένου οτι θέλετε μάλλον να βγάλετε μεγάλες αποστάσεις, προτείνω να ακολουθήσετε τα συμπεράσματα του πρόσφατου συγκριτικού test κεραιών για το οποίο θα διαβάσεις σε άλλο topic.
Γενικά προτιμούμε απόλυτα κατευθυντικές κεραίες με μικρούς πλευρικούς λοβούς. 
Από προσωπική εμπειρία εγώ προτείνω Andrew 24 dbi (υπάρχει σχετική ομαδική παραγγελία σε εξέλιξη) και μετά υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες φθηνότερες λύσεις (Pacific Wireless / Equinnox και πιάτα 80 cm. με κατάλληλο feeder).

----------


## ncksm

Ευχαριστώ dti. Ήσουν σαφής  ::

----------


## Capvar

> Όσο για το θέμα κεραιών θα αγοραστεί πιθανότατα μία Grid Pacific Wireless στα 21 ή 24 dBi για το P-t-P με ncksm Γέρακα


Γιατί να μη βάλει πιάτο;

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Και γιατί να μην βάλει μία Pacific Wireless ?  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Επίσης...ο Bug είναι ο 5τος της παρέας (node 2920)  :: 

Καλά πάμε...

----------


## ncksm

Να κάνει η μάνα  ::  

Τι να βάλω ρε παιδιά τελικά?  ::

----------


## ncksm

Signal, η κεραία που έχεις φτιάξει σε τι κουτί είναι? Έφτιαξα μία σε Famous και μία σε Ursus, αλλά καμία δεν δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά. Τι μέγεθος έχει το δίπολο που έχεις βάλει, και από που το μετράς? Από την επιφάνεια του κουτιού ή από την αρχη του connector?


............| Δίπολο
............|
............|
....____||___ Κυλινδράκι Connector (βάση που εισέρχεται στο κουτί)
----------------- Σώμα κουτιού

Αν έχεις Famous ή Ursus πες μου τις αποστάσεις που έκανες τρύπες να δω μήπως έκανα κανένα λάθος.


Thanks !  :: 

ΥΓ: Οι τελείες είναι για τα κενά

----------


## Silencer

Πω πω τυφλα θα εγεινες αν κρινω απο τα κουτια....  ::  . Προς βοηθεια καπου στις ιδιοκατασκευες υπαρχει καποιο υπολογιστξιρη και σου λεει ακριβως πως να ανοιξεις τις οπες.......Εγω παντως εχω cantenna απο Jameson  ::

----------


## racer

Just to confirm: 
Ο ablaz3r βλέπει άνετα μέχρι και το λόφο που βρήσκετε δεξιά της Αττικής Οδού μετά την παλία αναστροφή για Ελευσίνα (αυτο που συζητάγαμε στην ΓΣ δηλαδή).

Επίσης λίγο πιο αριστερά και 4-5κμ πιο κοντά βλέπει έναν λόφο που πιθανός να είναι ο λόφος της κάντζας, δε ξέρω την περιοχή καλά.

Καλά θα κάνετε να κανονίσετε να περάσετε απο εδώ να δείτε τι βλέπουμε, να βγάλετε και καμία φώτο να μήν παιδεύεστε.

Άμα μαζευτουμε πολλές μπορεί και να τον πείσουμε να βάλει κιάλλο iface  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... 
Το πιθανότερο σενάριο είναι.... 
ablaz3r -> bangbang -> el-vel -> sv1oed

Εγώ επίσης από Παρασκευή θα κάνω link με Λούτσα (εφόσον με το καλό έρθει η Andrew  ::  )

----------


## wireless.surfer

Άντε με το καλό η κεραία και με το καλό να συναντηθούμε κιόλας  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Κανονίστηκε συνάντηση την Κυριακή 18/7/2004

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7980

----------


## spinspan

> Χμμμ... νομίζω οτι κάποιος είχε γράψει οτι ο spinspan είναι φαντάρος, οπότε ίσως δεν πρόκειται να σου απαντήσει σύντομα.


Ήταν  ::  
Και τώρα γύρισε  ::  
Καλώς σας βρήκα  ::

----------


## Silencer

Καλως σε βρηκαμε....  ::

----------


## jchr

Ωχ ωχ, γυρισε ο spinspan , τωρα ειμαστε comple...  ::  
Τι εγινε αληθεια με τον RF ?? , εστησε??
ncksm αν μπορω να βοηθησω, μιας και ειμαστε κοντα, στειλε pm

----------


## ncksm

Ρίξτε μία ματιά εδω http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=106298#106298 και συζητάμε για δοκιμές. Ίσως βρέθηκε δίοδος για σύνδεση Ανατολικής Αττικής με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μία 24αρα Andrew. Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι άλλο ή έχει κανείς κάτι προς πώληση?

----------


## ncksm

> Ωχ ωχ, γυρισε ο spinspan , τωρα ειμαστε comple...  
> Τι εγινε αληθεια με τον RF ?? , εστησε??
> ncksm αν μπορω να βοηθησω, μιας και ειμαστε κοντα, στειλε pm


Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. Παρόλα αυτά, στο scan που έκανα δεν σε είδα.
Μήπως έχει κανείς 4-5 μέτρα LMR 400 ή ανάλογο (με connectors) να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές?

(Ζητάω πολλά.....)

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μία 24αρα Andrew. Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι άλλο ή έχει κανείς κάτι προς πώληση?


Υπάρχει σε εξέλιξη ομαδική παραγγελία, στη σχετική ενότητα του φόρουμ.

----------


## ncksm

Την έχω δει. Απλώς ψάχνω να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

ncksm δες εάν θες http://www.lamos.com αλλά για Pacific Wireless και Maxrad

----------


## RF

> Τι εγινε αληθεια με τον RF ?? , εστησε??


Θα πάρω 2 Andrew από την ομαδική, βρήκα 1 Netgear MA311 (και ψάχνω 1-2 ακόμη) οπότε πριν τις γιορτές θα έχω στήσει σίγουρα.

Άντε να το πιστέψει και ο AdHoc σιγά σιγά  ::   ::   :: 

Φιλικά 
RF

----------


## jchr

Μπραβο, αντε να περπατησει το δικτυο... πηρατε φοραααα.....

----------


## Silencer

> Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. Παρόλα αυτά, στο scan που έκανα δεν σε είδα.
> Μήπως έχει κανείς 4-5 μέτρα LMR 400 ή ανάλογο (με connectors) να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές?


Εχω εγω κανα 5 μετρα air com+ και κονεκτορες αν θες στειλε μου pm να συναντηθουμε καποια στιγμη να στα δωσω......

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Λόγο της αλλαγής από OSPF σε ΒGP, ζήτησα άλλα 2 class-c subnets για τους κόμβους 2466 (Silencer) και 2165 (SV1EOD).

Πιθανότατα θα είναι τα 10.74.1.0/24 και 10.74.2.0/24. Ο κάθε κόμβος θα έχει το δικό του subnet.

Diamantis εάν μπορείς στείλε και εσύ e-mail στο hostmaster [at] awmn.gr για να πάρεις ένα class-c subnet. Η φόρμα βρίσκεται στην διεύθυνση http://wiki.awmn.gr/moin/_c4_de_eb_f9_f ... c_e2_ef_f5

----------


## Achille

Ας κάνει κάποιος edit και να ξηλώσει το @ από το email, αρκετά spam παίρνουμε...

----------


## netsailor

Done  ::

----------


## ncksm

Είμαι πλέον κάτοχος μίας Andrew. Έτοιμοι για δοκιμές?  ::

----------


## jchr

Τελικα τι εγινε ... θα συνδεθείτε??? 
Αν χρειαστειτε κατι, μπορω να βοηθησω.
Δυο iface περιμένουν...
Ισως με RF και οποιον αλλο θελει...
(Αντε να μεγαλώσω να γινω κομβος)

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Τελικα τι εγινε ... θα συνδεθείτε??? 
> Αν χρειαστειτε κατι, μπορω να βοηθησω.
> Δυο iface περιμένουν...
> Ισως με RF και οποιον αλλο θελει...
> (Αντε να μεγαλώσω να γινω κομβος)


Τώρα που φτάσαμε ως εδώ, δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή  :: 

Η Αν. Αττική χτυπάει την πόρτα του awmn.  :: 

Οι κόμβοι diamantis και RF ετοιμάζονται κανονικά, από ότι γνωρίζω. Απλώς η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται στο ότι τα παιδιά περιμένουν ακόμα πράγματα από τις ομαδικές. Βρισκόμαστε σε τακτική επικοινωνία και πιστεύω πως μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου, θα κόψουμε την κορδέλα εγκαινίων στον κόμβο που θα μας ενώσει με το awmn  ::

----------


## nvak

jchr με τον Ygk δοκίμασες αν έχεις επαφή ?
Μήπως βλέπεις netsailor ?

----------


## Ygk

με τον φόρτο εργασίας που έχω έχουμε μείνει στο : έχω το καλώδιό του έτοιμο & κάποια στιγμή να του το πάω να κατευθύνουμε την κεραία & να κάνω scan απο την μεριά μου.
Πιστεύω μπορεί να γίνει πολύ άμεσα.

----------


## Diamantis

Βρίσκομαι εν αναμονή των καρτών. υπολογιστή εχω φτιαξει, καλωδιο wbc-400 πηρα, connectors εν αναμονή για παραλαβή, μια andrew καθεται στην ταραστα. για δευτερη κεραια πιστευω οτι κατι θα βρεθει..... Τι αλλο και καλωδιο δικτύου υπαρχει αλλα ακομα δεν το εχω βάλει. 

Απο'τι ξέρω και ο RF ειναι στην ιδια φάση. 


Αντε κοντεβουμε...  ::

----------


## jchr

> jchr με τον Ygk δοκίμασες αν έχεις επαφή ? 
> Μήπως βλέπεις netsailor ?


nvak με ygk δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα μου φαινεται απιθανο να παιξει.. τον netsailor τον βλεπω (βλεπω δηλ. το BB του με stardust).

----------


## socrates

> jchr με τον Ygk δοκίμασες αν έχεις επαφή ? 
> Μήπως βλέπεις netsailor ?
> 
> 
> nvak με ygk δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα μου φαινεται απιθανο να παιξει.. τον netsailor τον βλεπω (βλεπω δηλ. το BB του με stardust).


Επομένως, είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να κάνετε ένα link! Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο!

----------


## racer

Ναί ναι ναι! ::

----------


## jchr

δηλαδη τι ακριβως ναι γινει, 
πρεπει να στηθει καλα το δικτυο διοτι σε λιγο μπαινει η ανατολικη αττικη παιδια, δηλαδη πρεπει το ΒΒ να ειναι σωστο, μην κρεμαμε καθε τρις και λιγο..
προσωπικα εχω διαθεσιμα 4 iface το 1 δουλευει με stardust και στημενο router (ας ειναι καλα ο stardust) 
περιμενω σχεδια προς υλοποιηση....  ::

----------


## netsailor

> τον netsailor τον βλεπω (βλεπω δηλ. το BB του με stardust).


Για να το προσθέσουμε στην agenda της απογευματινής συνεδρίασης  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> δηλαδη τι ακριβως ναι γινει, 
> πρεπει να στηθει καλα το δικτυο διοτι σε λιγο μπαινει η ανατολικη αττικη παιδια, δηλαδη πρεπει το ΒΒ να ειναι σωστο, μην κρεμαμε καθε τρις και λιγο..
> προσωπικα εχω διαθεσιμα 4 iface το 1 δουλευει με stardust και στημενο router (ας ειναι καλα ο stardust) 
> περιμενω σχεδια προς υλοποιηση....


Καλά τώρα είδα το link με τον stardust στην nodeDB!  ::  

Οποτε δεν χρειάζεται επιπλέον link με netsailor εκτός αν γυρίσει το link του stardust στον netsailor.

Θα τα πούμε από κοντά... απλά δώσε μου μια IP να δω τι παίζει.

----------


## RF

Παιδιά εγώ παρέλαβα 2 Andrew, έχω μια Netgear 311 (περιμένω και άλλες από την ομαδική), έχω παραγγείλει καλώδια - connectors και ετοιμάζω ταρατσοPC. Πιστεύω ότι πολύ σύντομα ο κόμβος θα είναι έτοιμος.

----------


## socrates

> Παιδιά εγώ παρέλαβα 2 Andrew, έχω μια Netgear 311 (περιμένω και άλλες από την ομαδική), έχω παραγγείλει καλώδια - connectors και ετοιμάζω ταρατσοPC. Πιστεύω ότι πολύ σύντομα ο κόμβος θα είναι έτοιμος.


Έπρεπε να είχες έρθει στο χθεσινό meeting που καναμε στα Βριλήσσια... jchr και netsailor είναι (σχεδόν) έτοιμοι όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## RF

Δυστυχώς δεν το πήρα είδηση. Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι εκεί και καλό θα ήταν να προγραμματιζόταν το meeting 1 - 2 μέρες νωρίτερα να μην το ξαναχάσω  :: 

Φιλικά,
RF

----------


## RF

Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου *wireless* post  ::   ::   ::   ::  . 
Ο κόμβος RF λειτουργεί ως client στον nvak από σήμερα το μεσημέρι και λίαν συντόμως ως BB για να συνδεθεί και η Ανατολική Αττική.

----------


## papashark

Eπιτέλους, η ανατολική αττική γίνετε ένα με την αττική !!!  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου *wireless* post     . 
> Ο κόμβος RF λειτουργεί ως client στον nvak από σήμερα το μεσημέρι και λίαν συντόμως ως BB για να συνδεθεί και η Ανατολική Αττική.


Μπράβο βρε, ετοιμάστε τις σαμπάνιες!  ::  

Άντε να γίνουν και τα υπόλοιπα βήματα να μπείτε και με τα δύο πόδια!

Well Done!

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου *wireless* post     . 
> Ο κόμβος RF λειτουργεί ως client στον nvak από σήμερα το μεσημέρι και λίαν συντόμως ως BB για να συνδεθεί και η Ανατολική Αττική.


Συγχαρητήρια  ::  
Όντως, ετοιμάζουμε σαμπάνιες. Όταν με το καλό συνδεθούμε και οι υπόλοιποι, θα το γιορτάσουμε κατά πως του πρέπει  !!!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πραγματικά είναι συγκινητικό. Το έχω νιώσει και ξέρω το συναίσθημα. Μπράβο ρε παλικάρια! Αυτά είναι να τα κρατάμε ως ιστορικές στιγμές

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο !
Το απόγευμα είμουν στον jchr και κουβεντιάσαμε με αυτά που είδαμε ότι το μέλλον του είναι μάλλον προς nvak, RF & netsailor μορφολογικά προς Μεσογείων μέχρι εμένα δεν πρέπει να βγαίνει γιατί κάνει κάτι ανεβοκατεβάσματα και έχει και δέντρα μπροστά!

----------


## Ygk

@lamprosk : Ξεχάσατε τον ncksm boyz  ::  σε απόσταση αναπνοής απο τον jchr & με δυνατότητα, πολύ πιθανή, τόσο πρός diamanti, RF όσο & προς Βριλήσια.

----------


## nvak

Η γραμμή bliz-machine22-nvak-ncksm-RF είναι μια ευθεία με πολύ σταθερά λινκ και δυνατότητα κάποια στιγμή να παίξει στα 5  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

> Eπιτέλους, η ανατολική αττική γίνετε ένα με την αττική !!!


Soon.........  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Το πιο σημαντικό link θα είναι Diamantis - RF

Αυτοί μας ενώνουν οπότε αυτούς θα κυνηγάμε κιόλας με τα ρόπαλα  ::   ::

----------


## RF

> Το πιο σημαντικό link θα είναι Diamantis - RF
> 
> Αυτοί μας ενώνουν οπότε αυτούς θα κυνηγάμε κιόλας με τα ρόπαλα



Μαζί με τις Netgear πήρα και ... κράνος  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Μπράβο παιδιά!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα YGK ,  ::  αυτός ο νψσκ είναι και δύσκολο να τον προφέρεις ... θα θες να κάνεις λινκ μαζί του και δεν θα θυμάσαι πως το λένε...  :: 

Πάντως ο jchris μέχρι Δευτέρα θα λείπει εξωτερικό... 

Εχει σηκωμένη μια ομνι. nvak μου πε δεν τον πιάνεις με την Yagi ενώ εκείνος σε βλέπει μήπως να δοκιμάσετε με καμιά άλλη κεραία;

----------


## john70

Μπράβο !!! αντέ δώστε και καμία IP να σας δούμε .... και κάντε και μία βόλτα απο τον Ngia να σας διξει τα περι στεγανώτητας , μήν έχουμε και άλλους υποβρύχιους κόμβους !

ΥΓ , RF το επόμενο σου βήμα θα είναι να κανεις hot spot στο Athens Expo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ncksm

> Εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα YGK ,  αυτός ο νψσκ είναι και δύσκολο να τον προφέρεις ... θα θες να κάνεις λινκ μαζί του και δεν θα θυμάσαι πως το λένε... 
> 
> Πάντως ο jchris μέχρι Δευτέρα θα λείπει εξωτερικό... 
> 
> Εχει σηκωμένη μια ομνι. nvak μου πε δεν τον πιάνεις με την Yagi ενώ εκείνος σε βλέπει μήπως να δοκιμάσετε με καμιά άλλη κεραία;


Τελικά έχει μείνει το όνομα ως αυτό που δεν το θυμάται κανείς!  ::   ::  Τα κατάφερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

> Η γραμμή bliz-machine22-nvak-ncksm-RF είναι μια ευθεία με πολύ σταθερά λινκ.......


  ::  πότε διαπιστώθηκε αυτό Νίκο?
Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι η γραμμή έχει bugs  ::  




> Εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα YGK ,  αυτός ο νψσκ είναι και δύσκολο να τον προφέρεις ... θα θες να κάνεις λινκ μαζί του και δεν θα θυμάσαι πως το λένε...


.....

Ετσι είναι lamprosk. 
Οσο πιο πολύ δυσκολευτείς να το μάθεις τόσο πιο δύσκολα θα το ξεχάσεις.

----------


## jchr

hi from Malta
i can not write greek character,
i'm write you from internet cafe
soon be back (next monday.. night)
CU

----------


## socrates

> hi from Malta
> i can not write greek character,
> i'm write you from internet cafe
> soon be back (next monday.. night)
> CU


Ωραίος! Περιμένουμε την επιστροφή σου για να συνεχίσουμε το project. Μην σου πω ότι θα σε περιμένουμε στο αεροδρόμιο!  ::

----------


## jchr

Καλος σας βρηκα...
Επεστρεψα ... δεν εχασα τιποτε????  ::   ::  
hobbit ξεκιναμε...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Καλώς μας ήλθες * jchr*   ::  

Τι θα έλεγες να κανονίζαμε καμμία συνάντηση, για να κουβεντιάσουμε τα νέα δεδομένα;

----------


## jchr

Στελιο συντομα θα κατεβω στην περιοχη σου , θα τηλεφωνηθουμε , να τα πουμε απο κοντα ,εκτος κι αν κανονισουμε κατι για συναντηση (meeting)...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εννοούσα να κανονίζαμε μια γενική συνάντηση, ώστε να ανταλλάσσαμε απόψεις και να ενημερώνονταν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και εμπλεκόμενοι, σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη του bb κορμού στην Ανατ. Αττική. Πχ, ποιες είναι οι δυνατότητές μας και ποιες από αυτές είναι οι προτιμότερες.

Θέτω εδώ το ερώτημα, προς εσένα αρχικά και επίσης σε όποιον άλλο ενδιαφέρεται (αναγνωριστικά): 

* Προτείνετε πότε και που να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση (να μην πέσουμε πάνω σε καμία εξεταστική ή τίποτα αντίστοιχο!).* 

Όπως πάντα, όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι. Προσοχή στο μέρος που θα προτείνετε: Έχουμε αρχίσει να μαζευόμαστε «επικίνδυνα» πολλοί και πρέπει να είναι ένα «ευρύχωρο» μέρος, όπως και στο να μπορούμε να πάμε σε αυτό χρησιμοποιόντας το λεωφορείο.

----------


## socrates

> Καλος σας βρηκα...
> Επεστρεψα ... δεν εχασα τιποτε????   
> hobbit ξεκιναμε...


Καλώς τον! Έχω μιλήσει με gaslan περιμένει να πάμε να κάνουμε scan από την ταράτσα του. Από ότι θυμάμαι έχει καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο προς την μεριά σου. Θα μιλήσουμε και στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Να προτείνω συνάντηση των ενδιαφερομένων για τo δίκτυο της Ανατολικής Αττικής την Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου το μεσημέρι, κατά τις 15:00 κάπου στο Πικέρμι ή στη Παλλήνη. 

Δηλώστε το ενδιαφέρον σας, έτσι ώστε να το επισημοποιήσουμε.

----------


## jchr

υπολογιστε κι εμενα στο meeting...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## Silencer

Λειπει ο Μαρτης απο την Σαρακοστη ; ::  Και εγω μεσα.......  ::

----------


## racer

> Να προτείνω συνάντηση των ενδιαφερομένων για τo δίκτυο της Ανατολικής Αττικής την Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου το μεσημέρι, κατά τις 15:00 κάπου στο Πικέρμι ή στη Παλλήνη. 
> 
> Δηλώστε το ενδιαφέρον σας, έτσι ώστε να το επισημοποιήσουμε.


Θέλετε να με πεθάνετε ε? Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω ντάξ ::  (άν με ξυπνήσει ο hobbit)

----------


## RF

Μέσα και εγώ  ::

----------


## socrates

Κάτι έλεγε ο mindfox για workshop στο VoIP * Asterisk για 12 Δεκ. και δεν θα ήθελα να το χάσω. Διαφορετικά είμαι και εγώ μέσα (ετοιμάσου racer για ξύπνημα )  :: 

Edit:
Τελικά ισχύει το workshop... αν δεν αλλάξει μέρα το meeting δεν θα μπορέσω να παραβρεθώ.  ::

----------


## racer

Επίσης το να αλάξει απλώς ώρα το meeting δεν βοηθάει γιατι το απόγευμα εγώ έχω άλλες σοβαρότερες δουλειές  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Παιδιά παίζει Asterisk workshop στις 12 του μηνός......
Άκυρο για μένα....

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δεδομένου του ενδιαφέροντος που παρουσιάζει το asterisk workshop, καλύτερο για όλους θα ήταν να αλλάζαμε την ημερομηνία της συνάντησής μας.

Μπορείτε όλοι το * Σάββατο 11 Δεκεμβρίου 
* και ώρα * κατά τις δύο το μεσημέρι*  ;

----------


## nvak

Τί γίνεται ο Διαμαντής τον χάσαμε  ::  
Άντε να κάνω το "traceroute lutsa.awmn" να δω τι χρόνους πιάνει  ::

----------


## Diamantis

Δεν με χάσετε και πολύ προχωρώ με αργούς ρυθμούς.  ::  

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10487



Διαμαντής

----------


## nvak

Δεν πειράζει. Ο Αι Βασίλης συνήθως έρχεται πρωτοχρονιά  ::

----------


## nvak

> Δεν πειράζει. Ο Αι Βασίλης συνήθως έρχεται πρωτοχρονιά


Άργησε μία δύο μέρες αλλά ήρθε  ::  



> 10.67.48.0/24 10.14.145.166 0 3329 3127 2165 2466 2920 182 2972 i


η σκουληκαντέρα δέθηκε  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Άαααντεε έτσι μπράβοοο. Να πέρνουν θάροος και άλλοι ασύνδετοιιι.!!!!

----------


## nvak

> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.67.48.1
> traceroute to 10.67.48.1 (10.67.48.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 10.14.145.166 (10.14.145.166) 8.849 ms 10.477 ms 3.157 ms
> 2 10.72.238.246 (10.72.238.246) 5.658 ms 6.643 ms 6.402 ms
> 3 10.74.3.17 (10.74.3.17) 7.793 ms 6.846 ms 7.255 ms
> 4 10.74.2.1 (10.74.2.1) 9.378 ms 9.628 ms 22.807 ms
> 5 10.74.1.1 (10.74.1.1) 11.243 ms 31.595 ms 9.910 ms
> 6 10.67.48.1 (10.67.48.1) 16.542 ms 14.265 ms 13.369 ms


Καλά, οι ανατολικοί δεν παίζονται  ::  
Ξέρουν να στήνουν λίνκ  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους κόμβους που βοήθησαν να φτάσει το σήμα του awmn έως τη Λούτσα που βρίσκομαι. Η συγκίνησή μου είναι ιδιαίτερη. 

Να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## MerNion

Αντε και ακόμα μακρύτερα!!!

Καμία φώτο υπάρχει πουθενά να δούμε πως είναι τα link εκτός πόλης;

----------


## nvak

Kαί για όσους θέλουν νά πάνε μία βόλτα έξω απο αυτό το forum και να μυρίσουν θάλασσα υπάρχει και αυτό :
http://10.67.48.34/php/php.exe/forum/index.php

----------


## Silencer

> Καμία φώτο υπάρχει πουθενά να δούμε πως είναι τα link εκτός πόλης;



Απο αύριο αν έχει καλό καιρό θα έχετε...  ::

----------


## racer

Αυτά είναι! Το AWMN πλάον καλύπτει πάνω απο 70% της Αττικής ΄με links που εκτείνωντε πάνω απο 50 χιλιόμετρα! ΣΑΜΠΑΝΙΕΕΕΕΕΕΣ!

----------


## socrates

> Καμία φώτο υπάρχει πουθενά να δούμε πως είναι τα link εκτός πόλης;
> 
> 
> Απο αύριο αν έχει καλό καιρό θα έχετε...


Θέλουμε και φωτογραφίες με θάλασσα στο φόντο!  ::

----------


## Silencer

> Θέλουμε και φωτογραφίες με θάλασσα στο φόντο!



Αυτές θα της αναλάβει ο wireless.surfer εγώ θα σας βγάλω φωτογραφίες απο το βουνό....  ::

----------


## Diamantis

Καλοριζικοι όλοι!!!

Από Ανθούσα, Καντζα, Ντραφι, Πικέρμι μεχρι Λούτσα και βλέπουμε.....

Ο Αη Βασίλης άργησε λιγάκι αλλά τα κατάφερε και βρήκε τον δρόμο προς AWMN.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

έλα θα ρίχνουμε άγκυρα όχι αντιρίδες για στήριξη...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μπράβο στην προσπάθειά σας παιδιά και καλώς ήρθατε!!  ::   ::  

Να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι...Έχω ένα γνωστό στην Παλλήνη που ενδιαφερόταν να συνδεθεί αλλά του είχα πει ότι δεν υπήρχε κάτι στημένο εκεί.Να πω επίσης ότι ενδιαφέρεται για client(σε πρώτη φάση,τον ψήνω εγώ για κάτι περισσότερο  ::  ),οπότε θα ψάξω για κάποιο ΑΡ,άμα για scan.Έχει στηθεί κάποια omni;

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από ότι γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ΑΡ που να εξυπηρετεί την Παλλήνη...
Τουλάχιστον, όχι ακόμα...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Πλέον στην Παλλήνη λειτουργεί AP στο node 2690 Zervakis κοντά στα γήπεδα μαρακανά

ESSID = awmn-2690

Εάν έχει κανείς οπτική επαφή προς τα εκεί ας κάνει καμία δοκιμή

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Η κάποιος router κακάρωσε ή κάποιες κεραίες μάλλον βγάλανε φτερά λόγο αέρα μεταξύ Παιανίας και Ανθούσας

[email protected]:~# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
10.67.48.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.252 U 0 0 0 wlan0
10.74.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.252 U 0 0 0 eth0
10.74.0.8 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.248 U 0 0 0 eth1
*10.66.178.0 10.74.0.2 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0*
10.67.48.0 10.67.48.2 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
10.74.2.0 10.74.0.2 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
10.74.3.0 10.74.0.2 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
10.74.1.0 10.74.0.2 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
127.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo
0.0.0.0 10.67.48.2 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0

----------


## nvak

Kόλλησε ο RF. Με την ευκαιρία τίνος είναι η mac 00-0D-BC-0F-C1-30 που συνδέθηκε στο λινκ με RF ?

----------


## RF

Παιδιά οι δικές μου κεραίες βγάλανε φτερά  ::  ευτυχώς χωρίς να γίνει ζημιά.
Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## Silencer

> Παιδιά οι δικές μου κεραίες βγάλανε φτερά Sad ευτυχώς χωρίς να γίνει ζημιά.
> Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.


Μάλλον δεν βγάλανε μόνο οι δικές σου φτερά αλλα πρέπει να βγάλανε και του SV1EOD,γιατί απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά ,το βράδυ, τον έχασα και εγώ απο εδώ είμαι OK........  ::

----------


## Diamantis

και εγώ τον έχω χάσει  ::  . Οι δικές μου κεραίες καλά κρατούν.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό έχει στηθεί ένα AP στην παραλία της Ραφήνας περιοχή Μαρίκες με ESSID awmn_427. Παρακαλείται όποιος κάνει scan και το πετύχει να κάνει post εδώ. Signal περιμένω να πάμε για κανένα καφεδάκι να τα πούμε!!


Το Σάββατο 8/1/2005 έγινε σκανάρισμα σε σημείο της Λούτσας. Το πιο ενδιαφέρον αποτέλεσμα ήταν η λήψη ενός cisco access point με ssid "*awmn_427_fulljazz*". Το SNR μετρήθηκε έως και 12db με χρήση κεραίας stella 24.

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον από τον χρήστη *fulljazz* . Όπως φαίνεται είναι δυνατή η δημιουργία bblink που μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τις περιοχές Ραφήνας - Νέας Μάκρης κλπ.

Όποιος γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ να απαντήσει παρακάτω...

Ευχαριστώ τους *jchr* και *manblaz* για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους και το κέφι τους.

----------


## xaotikos

Θα τον ενημερώσω. Το AP το έχει μόνιμα ανοιχτό εδώ και μήνες (σαν ξεχασμένο). Ίσως να ενδιαφέρεται και από όσο ξέρω έχει και linux box ready και interface διαθέσιμο.

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι ρε παιδιά και θα χαρεί πολύ ο Fulljazz ύστερα από καιρό ξανά στο AWMN απο Λούτσα...  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ναι ρε παιδιά και θα χαρεί πολύ ο Fulljazz ύστερα από καιρό ξανά στο AWMN απο Λούτσα...


Εε αφού ξενιτεύτηκε  ::   ::   ::  από κοντά μας τι περιμένεις....τστστσ

----------


## fulljazz

O fulljazz είναι εδώ και όπως πάντα ενδιαφέρεται, απλώς δεν είχε internet για κάποιες μέρες λόγω του ΠΟΤΕ. Είμαι διαθέσιμος για καφεδάκι για τις λεπτομέριες.
Άντε μπας και δούμε καμμιά wireless μέρα και εμείς οι εξόριστοι.  ::   ::

----------


## jchr

φιλε fulljazz πιασαμε το ΑΡ σου προχτες με τον surfer απο ενα λοφο στη Λουτσα , πρεπει να τα πουμε απο κοντα , μηπως βγει κανενα link προς Ραφηνα  ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Γειά σου * fulljazz*

Σου έχω στείλει ΡΜ με προσωπικά στοιχεία. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα.

Το awmn είναι στον κόμβο μου και πρέπει να περάσει και στον δικό σου. Λεπτομέρειες από κοντά!

Χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω στο forum!

----------


## xaotikos

Άντε να θυμηθούμε εποχές ~2χρόνων πριν  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι γίνετε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο....

O Fulljazz ξανά στο awmn....  ::  

O nantito στο awmn....  ::  

Που πάει ο κόσμος τελικά ?  ::

----------


## racer

Και μετά γκρινιάζεις οτι δε πάμε καλά  :: 

Εάν πάτε μέχρι Ραφίνα έχω κολητό με εξοχικό στο Κόκκινο Λιμανάκι (και καλή θέα) για περετέρο προέκταση  ::

----------


## nantito

Επίσης να μην ξεχνάμε τον svizi στην Πεντέλη, θα του μιλήσω σήμερα  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ρεμάλια του κόσμου ενωθείτε.....

Η ΜΟΝΗ διέξοδος της Ραφήνας και της Νέας Μάκρης είναι η Λούτσα και η Καλλιτεχνούπολη.....δηλαδή πλαγίως, λόγο λόφων και διαόλων και τριβόλιων.

Ο Svizi για άγνωστους λόγους δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη δραστηριότητα, αν και ελπίζω οτι κάτι θα κάνει.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Τι γίνετε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο....
> 
> O Fulljazz ξανά στο awmn....  
> 
> O nantito στο awmn....  
> 
> Που πάει ο κόσμος τελικά ?



Η ευχάριστη όψη του νομίσματος...  ::  

Κάτι τέτοια μας δίνουν ελπίδες για καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## svizi

Χαίρετε ετοιμάζομαι και εγώ το αποφάσισα!

Silencer και Ad-Hoc χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Svizi πες που, πότε και τι  ::

----------


## svizi

Εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού στο σπίτι μου.

----------


## svizi

Το σαββατοκύριακο αν και ο καιρός θα είναι μάλλον χάλια από ότι άκουσα.

----------


## racer

> Ρεμάλια του κόσμου ενωθείτε.....
> 
> Η ΜΟΝΗ διέξοδος της Ραφήνας και της Νέας Μάκρης είναι η Λούτσα και η Καλλιτεχνούπολη.....δηλαδή πλαγίως, λόγο λόφων και διαόλων και τριβόλιων.
> 
> Ο Svizi για άγνωστους λόγους δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη δραστηριότητα, αν και ελπίζω οτι κάτι θα κάνει.


What a bout Αγια Κυριακή?  :: 
Έχω και εκεί εξοχικό φίλου μου και ο ίδιος λέει οτι έχει καλή θέα προς both Λούτσα and Ραφίνα. Δέν έχει πρόβλημα να μας δώσει την ταράτσα του αλλα δε καίγετε και να ασχολήθεί.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η Αγία Κυριακή είναι φοβερό σημείο και θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει πραγματικά πολύ. 

Αν όμως ο διαχειριστής του κόμβου δεν βρίσκεται καθημερινά στον ίδιο χώρο με τον εξοπλισμό, τότε πολύ δύσκολα μπορεί να στηθεί κάτι αξιόπιστο. Πολύ περισσότερο, εάν μιλάμε για εξοχικό σπίτι, το οποίο θα επισκέπτεται σε αραιά διαστήματα ο ιδιοκτήτης του. Εν τω μεταξύ, πολλά εξοχικά έχουν πρόβλημα με κλεψιές δυστυχώς... Στην περιοχή μας, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο.  ::  

Έτσι και αλλιώς όμως, αν τελικά γίνει κάτι από τη μεριά του *fulljazz*, τότε υπάρχει σοβαρότατη πιθανότητα να περάσει το σήμα από εκεί στην Ραφήνα.

Με την ευκαιρία, έλαβες *fulljazz* το ΡΜ μου;

----------


## racer

Ε βρε παιδιά μη τα θέλουμε και όλα, εάν δεν υπάρχει κάτι αλό μπορείτε να στήσετε εκεί πρόχειρα ... δέν ξέρω κάθε πότε πάει ο φίλος μου αλλα νομίζω οτι πάει συχνότερα απο τον μέσο όρο. 

Απο το σημείο έχω περάσει και θυμάμε οτι είναι στη κορυφή του λόφου, βαίβεα ήτανε βράδυ και τότε δεν υπήρχε AWMN για να ενδιαφερθώ να κοιτάξω θέα αλλα υποπτεύομαι οτι θα σκοτώνει  ::

----------


## fulljazz

Επιτέλους χθές τα καταφέραμε να συναντηθούμε με το wireless.serfer και με την ευκαιρία έκανα ένα πρόχειρο scan από το παράθυρο του σπιτιού μου με μια Stella 19db στα χέρια και μια engenius. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πολύ ενθαριντικό αφού με την πρώτη έπιασα το AP του wireless.serfer με SNR -85db πράγμα που κατέστησε αδύνατη τη σύνδεση με το AP. Πιστεύω ότι αν γίνει ένα κατευθυντικό με τον wireless.serfer και ανεβάσω την κεραία στην ταράτσα το link θα γίνει πολύ σταθερό.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## npap

Μια καλή λύση για να έρθει το awmn προς Νέα Μάκρη, Μάτι, Μαραθώνα θα ήταν να έρθει από Διόνυσο. Έχω ένα φίλο στο Διόνυσο (δίπλα στον κόμβο iakovos) που ενδιαφέρεται για awmn και από το σπίτι του βλέπει την παραλία του Σχοινιά, το κωπηλατοδρόμιο και το Κάτω Σούλι (κόμβοι netsailor, marathon_gre, electron2). Οπότε θα μπορούσε να έρθει και από κεί. Αλλά στο Διόνυσο το awmn έχει φτάσει μέχρι λεοφώρο Θησέως...

Για να έρθει από Ραφήνα χρειάζεται κάποιος κόμβος στο Βουτζά που βλέπει και προς Ραφήνα και προς Ν.Μάκρη. Μάτι, Ζούμπερι είναι δύσκολη περιοχή. Έχει χαμηλά σπίτια και ψηλά δέντρα...

----------

